# Buying eggs and raising chicks



## Peregrine Falcon (15 April 2020)

Please don't shoot me but I'm missing animal fixes and have wanted a few chickens for ages. Now that we are stuck at home and my boys need something to keep them busy. What equipment would we require and at what cost please? I am thinking of buying eggs and raising our own chicks. Any advice appreciated.

P.S This is Michen's fault, I saw her pics!


----------



## ihatework (15 April 2020)

This response is from a complete non-expert who has been using google a lot and currently is at Day 11 of trying to hatch chicks!

You need an incubator. I suppose in general the more expensive the better. I got a cheapo one off Amazon so that might be my main failing.

Set the incubator up well in advance of putting eggs in. It takes a while to get a stable temperature and humidity.

Worth getting an extra temp & humidity gauge - especially if you are buying a cheap incubator 😂

Eggs need to be turned, 5 times a day(or automated if you buy a fancy one)

You do this thing called candling at various intervals which is essentially shining a light in to see if eggs developing. Lots of google ideas for hone made ones. I’ve used an LED candle lightbulb, cardboard box and bog roll tube!

Generally candle at 7, 10, 14, 18 days but depends which website you look at. Discard eggs that aren’t developing.

Then pray you get something and hopefully not to many cockerels 🤣


----------



## Michen (27 April 2020)

I’m going to add that I have had 8 eggs out of 10 hatch and didn’t turn them at all, thought the machine was doing it but it turns out it wasn’t.

I think the other two eggs still have a chance as apparently they were later, I’ll be super chuffed if I get 100% hatch rate!


Bigger two are a week older.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 April 2020)

Oooohh, look, gorgeous lickle fluffy chicks. Not helping matters Michen. 😆


----------



## Michen (27 April 2020)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Oooohh, look, gorgeous lickle fluffy chicks. Not helping matters Michen. 😆
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I have to say, they are actually quite hard work! But very cute.


----------



## rara007 (27 April 2020)

If you have a phone with a flash you can use that to candle  You don’t ‘need’ to do it but it helps weed out any that might go rotten and is exciting to do


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 April 2020)

Mean husband is saying no but I'm working on it.


----------



## Leo Walker (27 April 2020)

I use my phone to candle. Hatching is easy really. Brinsea are always good incubators. Dont mess with the eggs too much is the main thing, and when they start hatching leave the incy alone till they are all out. I don't ever do that, but you should! And have a plan for the boys before you put eggs in. You could end up with all boys. so either be comfortable culling yourself or have a friend who can. 

I'm just on the look out for something that catches my eye breed wise and I'll be hatching. We've got a huge coop and run at the yard so I'm thinking brahmas or something enormous that I cant have at home in a little house garden!


----------



## rara007 (27 April 2020)

Cochins LW...? I could sort some eggs of them I should think- laying dependant!  My chicks are Brahma bantams as are my Broodies but sister has Cochins for if you want 4-5kg hens and even bigger males with max hair!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 April 2020)

I love Buff Orpingtons but I don't have a big garden. 😕


----------



## rara007 (27 April 2020)

Cochins would suit PF! They barely move compared to the light breeds  They’re like the HW cobs of the chicken world. You get them in buff


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 April 2020)

😀 What are their eggs like? I would like decent sized eggs for cake making?


----------



## rara007 (27 April 2020)

About normal medium-large egg sized but they’re not great layers year round. They could have an actual useful not just fluffy layer friend


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 April 2020)

Egg production drops in most during older months anyway doesn't it? When I have my own land chickens are 1st on my list just before sheep!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (27 April 2020)

I used to breed rare breed chickens. Please only do this if you are prepared to cull the boys that you hatch. There is no safe future for male chickens and, unless you have understanding or distant neighbours, you will get complaints. More than one male chicken means fighting and they can be quite aggressive towards humans too. Animal Rescue places that take in the boys are few and far between and rehoming via social media normally means that the boys go to be eaten anyway (or worse for fighting/bait). 

That aside, chickens are a really rewarding hobby and raising chicks is very educational for children. I miss my girls, one day I will have them again.


----------



## QuantockHills (27 April 2020)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Please don't shoot me but I'm missing animal fixes and have wanted a few chickens for ages. Now that we are stuck at home and my boys need something to keep them busy. What equipment would we require and at what cost please? I am thinking of buying eggs and raising our own chicks. Any advice appreciated.

P.S This is Michen's fault, I saw her pics!
		
Click to expand...

I started with 6 ex-batteries chickens and now have 28! They are very time wasting and extremely entertaining....  but as others have said... if you're going to 'grow your own', you must expect more males than females and have a plan for what to do with them.... good luck!


----------



## Nudibranch (27 April 2020)

All my cochin flock are hatched from eggs. They're great, and hatching is fairly straightforward. I sell a few of the best cockerels as they're a rare breed in nice colours, but we eat the rest. So you do need to be prepared to cull.


----------



## D66 (27 April 2020)

We did once buy 3 day old chicks, females and inoculated, much less hassle than hatching.  There is a lot of faff looking after the chicks until they are laying, OH did all the feeding and cleaning, but they are cute.
I dont know if you can get 3 day olds atm.


----------



## Leo Walker (27 April 2020)

rara007 said:



			Cochins LW...? I could sort some eggs of them I should think- laying dependant!  My chicks are Brahma bantams as are my Broodies but sister has Cochins for if you want 4-5kg hens and even bigger males with max hair!
	View attachment 45578
View attachment 45579
View attachment 45577

Click to expand...

Yes, yes, yes!! I'd forgotten about cochins. I spoke to someone about them not so long ago, probably you!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 April 2020)

There is a poultry breeder local to me. I am so tempted but need to make sure we would have adequate space for them first and check planning. At what age can you tell the sex?


----------



## Clodagh (27 April 2020)

Some breeds you can sex at hatching.
I really would buy day olds, so much cheaper and easier!
On my local poultry fb page there are a couple of people selling sexed hybrid chicks, have a look for your equivalent?


----------



## paddi22 (27 April 2020)

we hatch chicks the odd time and we've never bought any equipment or done calling etc. we just pop them under a broody hen and see what comes out. you do have to be prepared for the occasion when you hatch 6 roosters (as we did once) !


----------



## Leo Walker (27 April 2020)

Clodagh said:



			Some breeds you can sex at hatching.
I really would buy day olds, so much cheaper and easier!
On my local poultry fb page there are a couple of people selling sexed hubs chicks, have a look for your equivalent?
		
Click to expand...

I love hatching. Its amazing. When they hatch I always want to shout "life, I've created LIFE!!" But then I probably need to get out more.


----------



## Clodagh (27 April 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			I love hatching. Its amazing. When they hatch I always want to shout "life, I've created LIFE!!" But then I probably need to get out more.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, I love it too - and in fact can't eat eggs any more - but for a first timer who just wants a try at raising chicks and doesn't want to cull day old girls have got to be eaiser.
I culled 12 cockerel chicks yesterday and I really hate it. They are feeding the magpies in the Larsens so not going to waste but I always feel who am I to decide who lives and who dies?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 April 2020)

Thanks Clodagh. Not sure I could cull, but had a look at some of the methods. Definitely couldn't use scissors! 

I'm going to measure the garden tomorrow.


----------



## Lindylouanne (27 April 2020)

We have 6 chicks all laid and sat on by mum at the yard. They are so gorgeous it made me go all poultry broody so I cleared my own chicken run today and am going to get some more bantams. I have a huge Solway plastic hen house which hasn’t been used for 5 years and I’m quite excited about it all.


----------



## Leo Walker (28 April 2020)

Clodagh said:



			Don't get me wrong, I love it too - and in fact can't eat eggs any more - but for a first timer who just wants a try at raising chicks and doesn't want to cull day old girls have got to be eaiser.
I culled 12 cockerel chicks yesterday and I really hate it. They are feeding the magpies in the Larsens so not going to waste but I always feel who am I to decide who lives and who dies?
		
Click to expand...

I got like that about eggs last year, then gave myself a talking to.  I don't have a cockerel, so they were never going to be hens. I just got myself in a bit of a tizzy about it all. 

I've managed to rehome nearly all my cockerels, so I've been very lucky. I'm usually hatching weird and wonderful things so there's a call for them. If not I've got a friend who can cull for me.


----------



## ihatework (28 April 2020)

I was just going to grow mine on and put them in the freezer? Given I’m a meat eater seems about the most ethical way to have roast chicken?!
If Jesus is a cockerel I might struggle though 🤣


----------



## Clodagh (28 April 2020)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Thanks Clodagh. Not sure I could cull, but had a look at some of the methods. Definitely couldn't use scissors!

I'm going to measure the garden tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I have Mr Copper Pipe, with a vet wrap handle. At 6 weeks bantams are big enough to hold and 'smack' on the back of the neck. I only have bantams and if I have to do an adult I get OH on it as I would hate to not do it first time.
I can't do new chicks, even if there is something wrong, OH does those by pushing their necks against a corner with his thumb.


----------



## Clodagh (28 April 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			I got like that about eggs last year, then gave myself a talking to.  I don't have a cockerel, so they were never going to be hens. I just got myself in a bit of a tizzy about it all.
.
		
Click to expand...

I'm OK with quiche, and cakes, but not eggs as eggs. I should be a vegetarian really. I can't even eat bacon any more.


----------



## Clodagh (28 April 2020)

ihatework said:



			I was just going to grow mine on and put them in the freezer? Given I’m a meat eater seems about the most ethical way to have roast chicken?!
If Jesus is a cockerel I might struggle though 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Very ethical but unless they are a meat breed, or an old fashioned dual purpose like a Sussex you feed them and feed them and they never put any meat on. I have raised meat birds from day olds, that was good (Ross Cobbs) they were truly disgusting birds but happy when alive. They only had about 6 feathers each and that was free ranging with a hen.


----------



## Clodagh (28 April 2020)

A friend breasts out her bantam cocks at six months and just uses that bit, like doing a pheasant.


----------



## ihatework (28 April 2020)

Clodagh said:



			Very ethical but unless they are a meat breed, or an old fashioned dual purpose like a Sussex you feed them and feed them and they never put any meat on. I have raised meat birds from day olds, that was good (Ross Cobbs) they were truly disgusting birds but happy when alive. They only had about 6 feathers each and that was free ranging with a hen.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I had wanted POL but lockdown stopped that so I had shipped light Sussex eggs so any hens I could keep and any boys I could eat. That didn’t go to plan then 😂


----------



## Clodagh (28 April 2020)

ihatework said:



			Yes I had wanted POL but lockdown stopped that so I had shipped light Sussex eggs so any hens I could keep and any boys I could eat. That didn’t go to plan then 😂
		
Click to expand...

No more hatched?


----------



## ihatework (28 April 2020)

Clodagh said:



			No more hatched?
		
Click to expand...

No 😔 no movement or sound. I assume the naughty spanner won’t be getting roast chicken scraps


----------



## D66 (28 April 2020)

We have grown on cocks for eating, they lived together without females present until they start crowing, doesn't seem to be any fighting.  OH deals with them efficiently and they come into the kitchen oven ready. There is never a huge amount of meat but they make a great coq au vin which freezes well.
Once we had Ross Cobbs, they were meatier but were all ready at the same time which made prep rather onerous and filled the freezer.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (28 April 2020)

We used to eat our boys and once I incubated a batch of Ixworth eggs just for meat - sods law the only one that hatched was a girl! We only ate the boys once they crowed but I never go use to the idea of culling, I hated doing it and had to have a glass of something strong afterwards, culling chicks was even worse. I cried several times. In the beginning a friend's husband 'did' them for me and he once refused to cull one of my Buff Sussex saying it was a nice bird - he was right - it won at Kent County Show.


----------



## whirlwind (29 April 2020)

Anyone recommend a decent incubator for a small hatch? Mine appears to have died and won’t reach temperature anymore


----------



## Clodagh (29 April 2020)

The small cheap ones are crap, IMO. Brinsea are always reliable, so I hear. I have a MS 35 which I love and worship, but it was a lot of money. (And looks as though it came from MFI in the 1980s).


----------



## D66 (29 April 2020)

Echo what Clodagh said.  Our first one was a cheap basic model the next was fully automated with humidifier.  Compare the price against buying 20 point of lay hens.  
We have a good incubator and still bought our last 6 hens POL!


----------



## Evie91 (6 May 2020)

How exciting. I started my flock with some young birds surplus to my neighbours requirements- so might be worth asking round.I had one cockerel, later had broody hens and out of eleven hatched chicks, ten survived and only one was a cockerel, spitting image of his Dad but much much nicer temperament. Lived together for two years until there was a huge fight and I had the Dad culled (he was a horrible bird). Hens hatching, looking after their chicks is just the best thing to watch- so that would be my suggestion but means you need to source broody hen and cockerel so maybe POL would be easier!


----------

